

Samsung Moves to Compel Apple to Reveal When It Learned Foreman Was "Untruthful" - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20121031200136965

======
Cbasedlifeform
Disclosure: long-time Apple fanboi here.

But they are destroying the brand with their take-no-prisoners IP battle with
Samsung.

From the posting:

 _I hate to watch it, and the paralegal side loves watching it at the same
time, in that I've never seen anything quite like this, and it's
professionally fascinating. But I wish Apple would see reason, and pull back
on the extremism. I've always liked Apple, and I can't admire this, and it
makes me sad to know that Apple's brand is being ruined. The US got drunk on
the idea of IP maximalism, thinking it would solve some economic problems.
They think that, though, because Hollywood told them so, and how does the
world view Hollywood's IP legal work? If you want people to buy what you are
selling, they have to like you enough to want to buy from you. And now it's
Apple imitating Hollywood's extremism. Does it make you want to reward the
company with your hard-earned money? Are their products as "cool" in your
eyes, now that you are watching its legal behavior toward Samsung, a partner
of Apple's? 26 devices Apple wants to block. 26. I mean. It's trying to put
Samsung out of business in the US. For what? Rounded corners on a tablet? Are
they listening to the wrong lawyers?_

Sad, and there will be blowback.

